# How much powdered metabisulphite equals one campden tablet?



## arcticsid

I seen this question answered in here a while ago but coulnd't find the thread.

As a general rule 1 tablet per gallon? Sound about right?
Troy


----------



## Wade E

1 tablet = .44 grams of k-meta, it takes 3 1/2 tablets to equal 1/4 tsp of k-meta.


----------



## Luc

One per gallon it is.

Luc


----------



## rymily

Mine are 220mg per tablet...and I would agree that one crushed (as in spoon and a bowl to powder, unless you already have it powdered) is good for 1 gallon.


----------



## kiljoy

*It's a smidgen of meta!*

I wanted to sulphite my one gallon batch and only had powdered NA-Meta. I knew that 1/4tsp treated 5 gallons, but I could not seem to find out how much powdered equaled one tablet. So, I got my trusty kitchen scale and measured the weight of ¼ tsp. Unfortunately, it didn’t read in the microgram range. I then tried to divide it into 5 equal parts with a knife. Maybe I would have had better luck with a razor blade and mirror?? Then I ran across my novelty Smidgen, Pinch, Dash measuring spoons that I procured at the local kitchen supply store. I was able to use about 5 Smidgen measures to fill a ¼ tsp. Eureka! Officially, I think a smidgen is 1/32 tsp. and you need 1/20 tsp. I figured it was good enough for who it’s for.


----------



## cpfan

Make up a 10% solution of K-meta (10mg in 100ml water), and use 5ml per gallon of this solution.

Steve


----------



## dloftus

I have read that some people have trouble getting the Campden tables to dissolve in water. What I do is use one of the small 8 oz. jars (meant for making baby food) on my blender. Put in 4 oz. of water and how ever many tablets you need to dissolve. Blend this for a few seconds, let it sit for a few minutes to get rid of the foam and blend again if you still find any solid bit in the bottom of the jar. It works great and is very fast. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## moose-1110

riddle me this?

I have a bottle of "campden tablets" from Crosby and Baker that states "1 tablet per gallon equals approx. 30 ppm free SO2"

I just bought another bottle from LD Carlson that states "1 tablet/USG=150 ppm Total SO2"

What should I do?

I started with the C & B and have been using 1 tablet per gallon to sterilize my must and using 1 tablet per gallon to stabillize prior to bottling and so far no problems.

I originally was going by a book that said 1 tablet=75ppm


----------



## peagen

moose 
I have the stuff from ID Carlson also and it says that it is 150 ppm. But it also says that actusl free so2 depends on ph. Those are Sodium meta. The other bottle could be potassium meta which I think is less potent. that may be why they are different. If that is not it please post the answer if you find it.


----------



## moose-1110

I checked both bottles and both are k-meta


----------



## Wade E

Makes me wonder if these are made in different strenghts each time they make them or if there are a lot of type-o's there. I seen a bag of k-meta that had instructions to add 1 tsp per gallon for wine making and we had lots of problems with this on another site with people complaining their wine wasnt fermenting or that there was an enormous sulfite taste in their wine. This was 2-3 years back and havent heard anything since bout this. These companies really have to make their products the same as others so as not to discourage wine makers with this never ending question as when we have an answer, all the sudden its wrong again.


----------

